# Chihuahua activity level?



## IzzyD (Oct 30, 2013)

I have just been to the British Chihuahua Champions Show and had a fantastic time :-D there were so many absolutely gorgeous chihuahuas there who were a joy to meet. By the way, are they always so excited? They seemed like little bundles of energy - not at all the shy retiring dogs many people have been trying to persuade me that they are. I love that they have a big dog personality in those little bodies!

I had the pleasure of meeting a wonderful breeder who told me that she had sold one of her pups to a hiker! The chihuahua now has an active life fell walking in Scotland! I was extremely (pleasantly) suprised because my family love climbing mountains in the Lake District and it would be great to be able to take our future chihuahua. However I had read (possibly incorrectly) that chihuahuas do not like to take much exercise although they do need a daily walk. I would not mind if this was the case but as I have said I have a pretty active family and we do go like to go for fairly long walks even if just to the park around the corner. So, do chihuahuas have a lot of stamina and do you find that they are quite energetic most of the time? Or does it just depend on the chi?

Also, do they enjoy just sitting on or with you when you are sitting down or not up and about? I like the idea of being able to cuddle together while watching TV or doing some work. Sorry, so many questions


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

I have never worn my chi out! He is very high energy. Only ever lays still at night time. He does tricks and agility and is always up for an adventure!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

It all depends on the dog. I have one that is fairly high energy. She likes to play and never tires at walks. But she is mostly a dog who wants to sit and cuddle with you. She is 4.5 pounds. 

My smaller one, Ella, is completely different. She is very low energy. She never plays with toys. She only will play with Chloe. She has a lot of trouble when we go on walks. She usually tires out pretty quick and we have to carry her for part of the walk. Whereas, Chloe would keep on going even after we're done. It may be because she's smaller. She's only 3 pounds. 

Personally, if I was looking for a dog to go hiking with I would look for a different breed. You could get one that loves it, but you could get one that has difficulty keeping up. It's a gamble. I would definitely look for a bigger one then if you decide on a chi.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

They don't wear out, I agree, there are so many perceptions that are incorrect. 
I regularly walk with a group of dogs, including sheppards, doodles, wheatens, dobermans, etc. my girls are always in the front pack...for the whole 3-4 miles.
I would suggest a puppy obedience class, at a good training center. Lily will graduate next week. You learn properly the correct way to teach your puppy. 
She already heals, sit/stay & down/stay....for up to 5 minutes.
That way your hiking will be pleasant, you can't take them anywhere knowing that they will have appropriate behavior. I also completed up to advanced training with my other two girls and Lily will follow in those classes next.
They are very smart, but can be very stubborn! Lily brings smiles to all at the center as she happily prances through her moves.
The good news is they are fine being less active also...all three of mine enjoy cuddling the rest of the time.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

I like this post for a number of reasons the first being that people underestimate chi's. 
My husband and I love to go Hastings a lot and if you have ever been there you will know its all hills. 
Ninja will walk and walk and walk and never ever have I seen her once get so tired she can't walk any more. We walk from 9am - 9pm with breaks every so often. 

What I'm trying to say is that I know ninja would LOVE hiking as long as the trail is safe  
The statement you have been told that chi's don't like that long walks is not true. They simply don't NEED as long walks as bigger dogs is not entity true they are little bundles of energy. 

As for the cuddling in the evening thats exactly what ninja loves, sittings in front of the tv having a fuss and falling asleep. I think a chi would be a perfect addition to your life they are truly amazing dogs.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

My three walk three to four miles with me on most days. When I first got Lady she didn't like it at all. I was persistent with her and gradually we walked longer and farther. Now she is absolutely fine with walks. Prince and Sapphire were fine with walks right from the get go. I have taken them on trails but obviously not real rocky trails or trails with a lot of irregularities (tree roots, quick ups and downs, etc.). I think they are like people, if you expose them to opportunities to be active, they will be active. If you don't, they are also perfectly fine laying around. However, inactivity can lead to weight problems and other health problems. Dogs derive the same benefits from exercise as humans!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I have two that are between 5 and 6lbs, one that is 4lbs. They are all fit and young (2-3 years) and will walk as far/long as I let them, I have yet to manage to tire them out. We live in a rural area and go on 'proper' walks with hills and woods etc. People are always amazed to see chihuahuas walking like other dogs, it makes me smile.
However, in more extreme weather, I see a difference between the two 'big' ones and Mouse who is only 4lbs. She doesn't do as well in cold wet weather. The other two are happy to run about with their coats on, but even wearing layers she gets progressively slower and colder and we have to carry her to warm her up.
I try and avoid walking them in extreme heat, but again it is Mouse who needs to stop and rest and have a drink in hot weather.
So if you want an active companion, go for a Chi that is 5lbs or more. The smaller Chis are just as keen, but not as physically robust as the larger ones.
I think a Chi will be a great hiking companion, if he/she gets tired or too hot/cold you can always get a doggy rucksack or sling and carry them.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Now that it's raining most of her exercise is in the house. She hates the rain


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

sammyp said:


> My husband and I love to go Hastings a lot and if you have ever been there you will know its all hills.


Sorry I know this is off topic but do you mean Hastings as in East Sussex? If so I live just down the road in Bexhill!! 


----------------------

I think it depends on the actual dog - Mine are happy lazing around the house, but they can also go for miles on a walk too. Pippi not so much, Maisie isnt too bothered either way so long as shes with the rest of the pack, and the two youngest can go for hours!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Natti said:


> Sorry I know this is off topic but do you mean Hastings as in East Sussex? If so I live just down the road in Bexhill!!
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> ...


Hehe yes !! We go there most bank holiday weekends maybe we should meet up next time we come down. My hubbys parents have a house there opposite morrisons close to town. I love Hastings


----------



## IzzyD (Oct 30, 2013)

It sounds like chihuahuas are my sort of dog (although I guess I already knew that!) - active enough to do some exercise but cuddly as well. I'd like to make it clear that hiking obviously isn't a requirement and I would be in no way disappointed if he/she couldn't keep up. So I wouldn't consider buying another breed specifically for this purpose as I seem to have fallen deeply in love with chihuahuas :-D however I probably will bring along some sort of bag or sling in case the dog gets tired which is what the breeder I met at the show suggested as well. Actually, she claimed that the chi she sold who goes hiking gets tired less often than his owner LOL!

I will definitely be attending obedience classes and I think competing in agility sounds so cool but somehow I'm not sure my training skills would be quite up to it (yet anyway!). We'll just start with the basic "sit", "down", "stay" and go from there! ;-) I did meet a chi who had taken part in agility in the past yesterday and I have to admit I was very impressed.


----------



## IzzyD (Oct 30, 2013)

sammyp said:


> I like this post for a number of reasons the first being that people underestimate chi's.
> My husband and I love to go Hastings a lot and if you have ever been there you will know its all hills.
> Ninja will walk and walk and walk and never ever have I seen her once get so tired she can't walk any more. We walk from 9am - 9pm with breaks every so often.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I agree that having actually researched and interacted with the breed I was shocked by how many misconceptions there are about them. They are absolutely my dream dog because they can walk and cuddle while most breeds tend to be better at one or the other. I definitely want a real dog but some companionship as well so I think chis are perfect for me and I'm glad to see others thinks so too. I can't wait to add one to my life


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

glad you had a good day at the British...yes they do love to walk but enjoy a good cuddle too... perfect dogs


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dekker is 5lb and he is very low energy and is worn out after a 3 mile walk when Sterling who is 6lb is not tired at all after the same walk but is also content to curl up in bed for most of the day however I think that Sterling is mixed with something but is mostly Chuhuahua.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I would say that it depends too. Mylo is always happy to sit and snuggle but he does come over with a toy to play fetch a couple of times a day as well as racing with Willow and running around the garden. After about an hour and a half of walking he tends to start to drag his heels. Willow, however, I call the energiser bunny. I haven't worn her out yet. She will literally leap around the house, go for hours walking or running...whatever you prefer! She doesn't ever tire of fetch, she will run after whatever you throw until you get bored and give up or Mylo distracts her. She will cuddle with you a lot. She used to wander around a lot more but since she hit 1 she's become more inclined to sit with us and cuddle. My two sit with me every night and sleep on me or have a chew of a hoof or an antler or something. Mylo loves to chew! 

Chis tend to be quite excitable especially when meeting someone they like. Mine go nuts when me or a beloved family member come home or they see food they like, a toy etc. Mylo loves kids so if he sees any in the street he gets excited. The funny thing is though, Mylo was super high energy as a puppy. I had to make him run round in circles and take him for at least a couple of hour walks a day just to get him to sleep. Willow mostly just slept as a puppy.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree with what's been said already. While all chis are different, I would say that if they are made accustomed to it, they will enjoy high amounts of exercise. Many chis are high energy, and if you find the right match for you, they will enjoy hiking and the like


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Stella outlasts her older (65 lb) brother and sister on walks. We take at least (2) hour long walk/runs daily, and when we get home she is all ready and raring to play ball and chase the cats! We hike through the summer and she likes to run ahead a bit (just as long as her 5 ft leash; I don't make my dogs walk in heel position, I let them walk ahead as long as they're not pulling). She definitely out walks me! 

Of course, she's ~13 lbs and half Jack Russell Terrier, so...

On the flips side, Stella rarely lays by herself. She's truly a cuddle bug and if she's not in my lap or my partner's, she is cuddled up with one of the cats.


----------

